# Best water borne cabinet paints .



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

hey just wondering , if you weren't going to use Bm advance for your choice 
of wb finish on cabinets what would you use ? 
cabinet coat ? 
problem only comes in satin and whites . con 
satin impervo ? never used it. 
Aura . ? good 
If smell and location didn't matter . would oil or lacquer be your go to choice . 
My reason for asking . I love advance , but it seems to take for ever to dry and 
cure . I have a hard time waiting for doors to dry . 
thanks for any feed back . T


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

PPG Breakthrough. Just make sure you strain it several times before spraying. Dries within 20min, lays flat, hard shell, and leaves a really nice finish. Again, make sure you strain it really well first. Not sure what it has floating around in it but they are very fine sand-like particles. Once removed it is a nice product. I have been using quite a bit lately and most of the cans have had the fine stuff in them.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Impervo levels real nice and sands pretty easy. Not sure how scratch resistant compared to other products. 

If smell isn't a problem I'd lay 2 coats of color matched lacquer undercoater then spray 2 coats of water clear lacquer on top. This will be a furniture finish, be very hard, plus water and scratch resistant.

We also do 2 lacquer undercoater and 2 quick dry oil for an ultimate hard/durable finish.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> hey just wondering , if you weren't going to use Bm advance for your choice
> of wb finish on cabinets what would you use ?
> cabinet coat ?
> problem only comes in satin and whites . con
> ...


Terry I quit using it for the same reason. It just takes way to long to harden. I started using cabinet coat.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm getting ready to sub some cabinets for a friend of mine and I'm going to use Pro Classic acrylic-alkyd. I like the stuff alot, and it sprays nice. I'll try to remember to post any issues I have.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Why not use advanced? That would be my #1 choice.

I painted my own kitchen cabinets a year ago with Aura (ultra-base dark color), over unprimed, cleaned and sanded white Satin Impervo oil (Gasp!). There has been no adhesion problems, however they stayed sticky for several weeks.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Why not use advanced? That would be my #1 choice.
> 
> I painted my own kitchen cabinets a year ago with Aura (ultra-base dark color), over unprimed, cleaned and sanded white Satin Impervo oil (Gasp!). There has been no adhesion problems, however they stayed sticky for several weeks.


I've only used Advance on one job, and had no end of issues with drips and runs. The PC hybrid seems to stay where I put it and level out just as well. I don't think it gets quite as hard as advance, but it does get pretty hard. I may have to give Advance another shot, although my pricing on the PC is much better.


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dulux X-pert Waterborne Alkyd Melamine Finish*

New Product from AKZONOBEL. 
http://www.dulux.ca/en/our-products...x-xpert-waterborne-alkyd-melamine-finish.html


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I've only used Advance on one job, and had no end of issues with drips and runs. The PC hybrid seems to stay where I put it and level out just as well. I don't think it gets quite as hard as advance, but it does get pretty hard. I may have to give Advance another shot, although my pricing on the PC is much better.


 
That would cause me to look for another paint as well. I waited for awhile after advanced came out to try it. So I was aware of all the stories about drips. My BM store rep suggested using a tip no larger than .011. I went with a .210 ff with the lowest possible pressure. It sprayed really nice. Two light coats with an overnight dry and light sanding between turned out great. I guess a lot of guys are tack coating with it, although I haven't tried that yet. I would like to use it all the time now, however, one of my main GC clients is stuck in the past and insists on using oil SI. I'm really starting to hate spraying oil.


----------

